# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Informacion per TETRA

## klejla

Kush mund te me informoje me shume per TETRA kete sistem komunikim, gjerat me kryesore te metat, dhe anete pozitive te tij. Ndoshta edhe nga ato qe keni degjuar.

----------

